# Fortuna che c'è.....la nutella!!!!



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

*Fortuna che c'è.....la nutella!!!!*

....in cui affogare i dispiaceri della vita!!!!
Mega cornetto riempito di nutella....


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> ....in cui affogare i dispiaceri della vita!!!!
> Mega cornetto riempito di nutella....


aspetto pony con tastiera nuova!!! si è rovinata con la saliva....avvisa almeno che mi metto il bavaglino con su scritto "sono tutto tuo"


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> aspetto pony con tastiera nuova!!! si è rovinata con la saliva....avvisa almeno che mi metto il bavaglino con su scritto "sono tutto tuo"


----------



## Old Leone 73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


>


attenzione ai grassi!!


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> attenzione ai grassi!!


Stai parlando con me? Ehi, tu ce l'hai con me? e che cazzo, tu ce l'hai con me? ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Stai parlando con me? Ehi, tu ce l'hai con me? e che cazzo, tu ce l'hai con me? ...


 
no dicevo in generale, caro robert de niro!!


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> no dicevo in generale, caro robert de niro!!


ok Jean-Claude.....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ok Jean-Claude.....


 
e chi è??


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> e chi è??


van damme


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

Tanto non ingrasso di un etto!!!!













52 peso perfetto per 1.75 di altezza!!!!


----------



## leone73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> van damme


che paragoni, in confronto alui sono niente!!


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> che paragoni, in confronto alui sono niente!!


eh si, perchè io confronto a De Niro sono qualcuno!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tanto non ingrasso di un etto!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























































Forse è meglio che ti fai controllare pesi troppo poco!


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tanto non ingrasso di un etto!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Angel (23 Ottobre 2007)

La fanno qui vicino a casa mia.....se passi allo spaccio ti porti a casa il paradiso


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse è meglio che ti fai controllare pesi troppo poco!


no, dai. dipende come è la conformazione fisica.
ci sono donne sportive con muscoli di quell'altezza e di quel peso e sono lo specchio della salute.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> no, dai. dipende come è la conformazione fisica.
> ci sono donne sportive con muscoli di quell'altezza e di quel peso e sono lo specchio della salute.....


Anche uomini se è per questo, ma ...troppo magri (me ne intendo)


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

No no, sono sanissima, mangio tantissimo, di tutto di più, sono solo di costituzione magra. E senza nutella non so vivere!!!!


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche uomini se è per questo, ma ...troppo magri (me ne intendo)


non sono assolutamente d'accordo. tutti i giorni lavoro con una bellissima collega con peso e altezza praticamente uguali a giusy. quarta di reggiseno,belle gambe e braccia niente affatto scheletriche, anzi, e anche un bel fondoschiena. quando la guardo potrebbe venirmi in mente qualsiasi aggettivo meno che magra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente d'accordo. tutti i giorni lavoro con una bellissima collega con peso e altezza praticamente uguali a giusy. quarta di reggiseno,belle gambe e braccia niente affatto scheletriche, anzi, e anche un bel fondoschiena. quando la guardo potrebbe venirmi in mente qualsiasi aggettivo meno che magra.


Ti dice un peso falso.
Come quando uno crede che una è bionda...
Tutte si diminuiscono il peso...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente d'accordo. tutti i giorni lavoro con una bellissima collega con peso e altezza praticamente uguali a giusy. quarta di reggiseno,belle gambe e braccia niente affatto scheletriche, anzi, e anche un bel fondoschiena. quando la guardo potrebbe venirmi in mente qualsiasi aggettivo meno che magra.


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti dice un peso falso.
> Come quando uno crede che una è bionda...
> Tutte si diminuiscono il peso...


Beh...tutte tranne me!!!


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


>


è un'amica, e anche il fidanzato....niente di sexy. anche se devo ammettere che è molto bella...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh...tutte tranne me!!!


Mi dispiace.


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.


Perchè ti dispiace?


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti dice un peso falso.
> Come quando uno crede che una è bionda...
> Tutte si diminuiscono il peso...


non è il tipo.....te lo garantisco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Perchè ti dispiace?


Perché sei troppo magra e anche perché te ne fai un motivo di orgoglio.


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché sei troppo magra e anche perché te ne fai un motivo di orgoglio.


persa non ti pare esagerato?
52, non 42 kg!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché sei troppo magra e anche perché te ne fai un motivo di orgoglio.


No, è che semplicemente sto bene con il mio corpo. Mi piaccio così come sono. Nè sono tipo da strapparmi i capelli se dovessi ingrassare un pò. Sono curiosa in cucina, mi piace sia cucinare che mangiare. E poi si, sono magra, ma non è una magrezza insana, ho un corpo "normale". Sarà che ho sempre fatto sport, di vario tipo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

52 kg per 1,75 è poco.
Se poi si è abituati a pesi del genere è un altro conto.


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, è che semplicemente sto bene con il mio corpo. Mi piaccio così come sono. Nè sono tipo da strapparmi i capelli se dovessi ingrassare un pò. Sono curiosa in cucina, mi piace sia cucinare che mangiare. E poi si, sono magra, ma non è una magrezza insana, ho un corpo "normale". Sarà che ho sempre fatto sport, di vario tipo....


sicura di non essere la mia collega a questo punto?
bene giusy....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> ....in cui affogare i dispiaceri della vita!!!!
> Mega cornetto riempito di nutella....



Buona la nutella......ma preferisco cioccolato al latte con bucce d'arancia candite all'interno.......


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sicura di non essere la mia collega a questo punto?
> bene giusy....


No Alex, non sono lei....
Magari una sosia????


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Alex, non sono lei....
> Magari una sosia????


te lo auguro........


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (23 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Buona la nutella......ma preferisco cioccolato al latte con bucce d'arancia candite all'interno.......


O UNA BELLA TAZZA DI CIOCCOLATA CALDA FUMANTE CON UN PO' DI CANNELLA E VANIGLIA......


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Buona la nutella......ma preferisco cioccolato al latte con bucce d'arancia candite all'interno.......


Una mia alunna stamattina mi ha portato del cioccolato fondente all'arancia da Perugia dove è stata per il festival del cioccolato. Nell'ora libera l'ho divisa con i ragazzi e il resto l'ho mangiato io!!! Senza dimenticare il cornetto alla nutella gentilemente offerto da una collega al bar, ed il cornetto alla nutella post cena!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> O UNA BELLA TAZZA DI CIOCCOLATA CALDA FUMANTE CON UN PO' DI CANNELLA E VANIGLIA......



Basta così.......sto già ingrassando


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Una mia alunna stamattina mi ha portato del cioccolato fondente all'arancia da Perugia dove è stata per il festival del cioccolato. Nell'ora libera l'ho divisa con i ragazzi e il resto l'ho mangiato io!!! Senza dimenticare il cornetto alla nutella gentilemente offerto da una collega al bar, ed il cornetto alla nutella post cena!!!


Ma il cornetto ...sarebbe il croissant, vero?
A Milano si chima così o brioche ...e cornetti o sono Algida o ....fagiolini


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Una mia alunna stamattina mi ha portato del cioccolato fondente all'arancia da Perugia dove è stata per il festival del cioccolato. Nell'ora libera l'ho divisa con i ragazzi e il resto l'ho mangiato io!!! Senza dimenticare il cornetto alla nutella gentilemente offerto da una collega al bar, ed il cornetto alla nutella post cena!!!



Voi mi volete far morire


----------



## Old Angel (23 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Buona la nutella......ma preferisco cioccolato al latte con bucce d'arancia candite all'interno.......





amoreepsiche ha detto:


> O UNA BELLA TAZZA DI CIOCCOLATA CALDA FUMANTE CON UN PO' DI CANNELLA E VANIGLIA......



*ARGHHHHHH!!!! INFEDELI MISCREDENTI!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma il cornetto ...sarebbe il croissant, vero?
> A Milano si chima così o brioche ...e cornetti o sono Algida o ....fagiolini


Si si, il croissant...
Non disdegno neanche i cornetti Algida!!! Ma solo d'estate, d'inverno non riesco a mangiare gelati!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> *ARGHHHHHH!!!! INFEDELI MISCREDENTI!!!!!!!!!!*



Perché Angel?  Non vorrai mica dirmi che non ti piace la cioccolata ?

Oh my God!!


----------



## Old Angel (23 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Perché Angel?  Non vorrai mica dirmi che non ti piace la cioccolata ?
> 
> Oh my God!!


No anzi il contrario solo che purtroppo non ne posso abusare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   causa emicrania


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> No anzi il contrario solo che purtroppo non ne posso abusare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oddio....questo dicesi martirio....


----------



## Old Angel (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oddio....questo dicesi martirio....


Si  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però ogni tanto preferisco soffrire un pò per lei


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

Io sarei già ricoverata in una clinica per astinenza da cioccolata....
Non vedo la luce alla fine del tunnel....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

*un giorno lontano lontano...*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Io sarei già ricoverata in una clinica per astinenza da cioccolata....
> Non vedo la luce alla fine del tunnel....


...un giorno si scoprirà quale sostanza presente nella Nutella dà dipendenza...
Si può mangiare con piacere cioccolato e poi scegliere se mangiarne ancora o no ...ma se si mangia la nutella poi non si riesce a smettere ...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...un giorno si scoprirà quale sostanza presente nella Nutella dà dipendenza...
> Si può mangiare con piacere cioccolato e poi scegliere se mangiarne ancora o no ...ma se si mangia la nutella poi non si riesce a smettere ...


Pensare che quando ho visto il film "Willy Wonka e la fabbrica di cioccolato" speravo non finisse mai....
La nutella.... ma c'è un'invenzione migliore secondo voi???


----------



## Old Angel (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Pensare che quando ho visto il film "Willy Wonka e la fabbrica di cioccolato" speravo non finisse mai....
> La nutella.... ma c'è un'invenzione migliore secondo voi???


I Rochè .......hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cose da pazzi


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

Perchè vogliamo parlare di cioccolato e cocco????
AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

*Per Giusy*

tieni e' tutta per te

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdXrzt6H1Uk

che bella!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> No anzi il contrario solo che purtroppo non ne posso abusare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh noooooooooo


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> tieni e' tutta per te
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdXrzt6H1Uk
> 
> che bella!


Quel barattolone va anche oltre le mie possibilità....


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quel barattolone va anche oltre le mie possibilità....


Tranquilla, ci sono io che veglio alla tue spalle ...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Sono sempre stata paranoica sul cibo Giusy. Ma ieri sera, dopo aver letto il tuo thread mi è venuta una voglia pazzesca di nutella e così sono sparata un bel cornettone con la nutella fusa...

Ah, meraviglia delle meraviglie...era quasi un anno e mezzo che non la toccavo...
slurp...
Grazie Giusy.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2007)

Amici, i piaceri della vita sono pochi...
Non trascuriamoli e non trascuriamoci...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (24 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Amici, i piaceri della vita sono pochi...
> Non trascuriamoli e non trascuriamoci...


Ah, cara Giusy, quanto c'hai ragione...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (24 Ottobre 2007)

*nella nutella...*

nella nutella si puo' intingere di tutto...mica e' adatta solo a farcire i cornetti.....e cmq ce chi fa di peggio...un mio amico passava di notte al forno dove lavoravo...aspettava che sfornassimo i filoncini di grano duro...e se ne faceva farcire  uno con la nutella dal principale  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  roba da non crederci


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (24 Ottobre 2007)

*e cmq..*

e cmq...per dovere di cronaca...io a Giusy la conosco...e so che e' cosi di corporatura...e sta bene....anzi...fin troppo bene


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> e cmq...per dovere di cronaca...io a Giusy la conosco...e so che e' cosi di corporatura...e sta bene....anzi...fin troppo bene


Grazie Turn....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Cioccolata calda pagata!!!!!


----------



## Old SarahM. (24 Ottobre 2007)

a causa di questro thread sto frequentando il forum più di rado


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> a causa di questro thread sto frequentando il forum più di rado



Questa sera sono davanti allo schermo munito di cioccolata con nocciole!!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Questa sera sono davanti allo schermo munito di cioccolata con nocciole!!


Ed io con fette di pane bianco e nutella!!!!!
E torniamo sempre al solito argomento....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ed io con fette di pane bianco e nutella!!!!!
> * E torniamo sempre al solito argomento....*



E perché no......la vita spesso è tanto amara......


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (24 Ottobre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> nella nutella si puo' intingere di tutto...mica e' adatta solo a farcire i cornetti.....e cmq ce chi fa di peggio...un mio amico passava di notte al forno dove lavoravo...aspettava che sfornassimo i filoncini di grano duro...e se ne faceva farcire uno con la nutella dal principale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il tuo amico ha capito tutto della vita....


----------



## @lex (24 Ottobre 2007)

al posto dei fiori vorrei un avatar che offre il barattolo di nutella da 5 kg....
chi è d'accordo con me? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















uno alla volta.....


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2007)

Aleeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
Ciao!!!!
Ma se mettiamo la nutella come avatar, non è che è pubblicità????


----------



## @lex (24 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Aleeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> Ciao!!!!
> Ma se mettiamo la nutella come avatar, non è che è pubblicità????


ciao giusy!
non credo. comunque va bene anche una barra di cioccolato da 1 kg. o una scatola maxi di *gianduiotti*


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (24 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ciao giusy!
> non credo. comunque va bene anche una barra di cioccolato da 1 kg. o una scatola maxi di *gianduiotti*


mentre voi discutete io vi dico che la mia cena è stata un toast con la nutella e un bicchierino mini di porto.....


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2007)

Vedo con piacere che il cioccolato, oltre a migliorare l'umore, favorisce la fantasia e la creatività....


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2007)

E noto anche il divorare nutella sta diventando un'abitudine dei frequentatori di questo forum! E se organizzassimo un nutella party??????


----------

